# "Sexworld"



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

"Sexworld" a porn movie made in the 1970's.
Buy it, watch it. It's a cross between Fantasy Island and Westworld.
The ONLY porn movie I have EVER seen where I purposely fast forward through the porn scenes to see the actual movie. (and I'm a guy)

It's a camp where all your hidden sexual fantasies become a reality.
The interesting part is that there is NO political correctness and it's very informative.

For example: A stupid racist white male bigot that gets seduced by an African American woman. Another example: a "Nice Guy" mamas boy that is SHOWN exactly what his sexually frustrated wife is REALLY interested in.

It's a great movie. I believe you should see it with your wife or husband. Easily purchased on Amazon and arrives through the mail in non descript packaging.


----------



## marriage_student (Nov 24, 2015)

do the ladies in it have big boobs?


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

marriage_student said:


> do the ladies in it have big boobs?


Hell YES, all naturals.
Some of the best blow jobs I have EVER seen too. The way it's SUPPOSED to be done. In fact, tonight I will have a private screening of the movie with my wife. :grin2:


----------



## marriage_student (Nov 24, 2015)

UMP said:


> Hell YES, all naturals.
> Some of the best blow jobs I have EVER seen too. The way it's SUPPOSED to be done. In fact, tonight I will have a private screening of the movie with my wife. :grin2:


that's awesome, my new girlfriend has bigs (but not seen them nude yet), and all my favourite actresses have bigs :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

marriage_student said:


> do the ladies in it have big boobs?


Asking the important questions. I award you 12 internet points.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

1987 Porn Flick = Copious Amounts of Hair


----------



## marriage_student (Nov 24, 2015)

they should make a porn film about aerobics.
i go to aerobics and the ladies wear some very nice outfits now that its summer. 
easy to come when your boner rubs the floor with them ladies next to you, and call it sweat if someone sees


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Personal said:


> What is wrong with you? :surprise:


Agreed. Very disturbing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mr.Fisty (Nov 4, 2014)

Damn, I thought the title meant an amusement park.

Who wants to ride the mr. fisty ride? I know I do!


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

marriage_student said:


> they should make a porn film about aerobics.
> i go to aerobics and the ladies wear some very nice outfits now that its summer.
> easy to come when your boner rubs the floor with them ladies next to you, and call it sweat if someone sees





Personal said:


> What is wrong with you? :surprise:





happy as a clam said:


> Agreed. Very disturbing.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm going with he's relatively young, gets painfully aroused watching the women, and then the slightest physical stimulation..umm...sets him off.

Also, I'm going to watch the movie. I've seen Westworld. Caught it on cable one afternoon when I was in my teens. It was a decent movie for sci-fi from that period. Now I kinda have to see the porn version.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

I've found a few sketchy sites where it can be downloaded, but I'm not taking that kind of risk! Also, one had a trailer which seemed to be a much newer production. Was there a more recent remake of SexWorld?


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

marriage_student said:


> that's awesome, my new girlfriend has bigs (but not seen them nude yet), and all my favourite actresses have bigs :bounce: :bounce:


Wait till you see them. you'll go 'boingggg!'


----------

